# Pee pad trays w/grate..



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I was wondering where I could find the pee pad trays with grates that some of you have? Or could you tell me the brand name so I can google them? I have been using a home made system since Gracie came into our lives a year and a half ago; it is not the greatest looking and the way I have it at the moment it isn't the handiest for cleaning. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Is this the one you're talking about?

WizDog


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have the Wizdog potty for Koko, you can get them here..

http://www.wizdog.com/


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

<span style="color:#008B00">Wow!! Yes those are what I was think of. I didn't realize they were/are so expensive. I should have known as soon as you put "pet" or "dog" or any other "special" thing like that they up the price. hmmmm Time to put my thinking cap on. Thanks so much for the help.</span>


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm thinking of getting this too- how does your dogs take to them? i'd be going from pee pad to this- not sure if i should attempt to confuse her at 10 or 11 weeks old?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I ordered one from www.drsfostersmith.com. 
It doesn't have the grate, it's just a tray that holds the pad in place.


----------

